# 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY.............



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, well i finally Dynoed the car today... long overdue..
Current "performance only" mods are as follows *(IN BOLD)*:
FK's Silverlines | Neuspeed sway bars |* GIAC 93 *| *Carbonio CAI *| *NST power pulley* | *USP testpipe* | *Magnaflow catback *| 6k HID | tinted tails | Reiger roof spoiler | euro boot lip trunk spoiler | RS4 reps | Lexan headlight covers (TMtuning) | Color matched side markers | 5mm H&R spacers |* NLS short shifter* | *42 draft shifter bushings *|*VF Pendelum mounts* |* Stage 1 BFI transmission mount *
---------------------------------
Car as it looks today:
































---------------------------------
2006 2.5L engine specs
Stock Crank HP: *150hp*
Stock Wheel HP: * 138-140whp * 

--------------------------------
I went down to Force Fed today in Deer Park, NY. Spoke with Steve and Ed, really nice and knowledgeable guys.
This was my first time going on the dyno. I will have the print outs tommarrow sent to my email and ill post them on here.
With this N/A engine.. i wasn't expecting more than 12-15whp.
Both myself and the guys from FORCE FED were surprised at the numbers.
-----------------------------------------------
Here are the videos:
RUN 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...69354/
RUN 2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...90833/

Max DYNO # : 163.67whp, 182.16 torque @ wheels (approx: 173-175hp @ crank :: 191ftlb torque according to FORCE FED Techs)
That's a high of *23whp* over stock, and the torque increase should have been very substantial as well. Very impressive numbers in my book.
I should have the dyno to post tomorrow!!

_Modified by doqFastlane at 7:46 PM 9-10-2009_

_Modified by doqFastlane at 4:23 PM 9-16-2009_

_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:28 AM 10-21-2009_


_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:10 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (doqFastlane)*

impressive and car sounds really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (nickbeezy)*

it was so loud that it got all gargled on camera (iphone) after 4k... i was pisssed!
At the shop, it was beastly

















_Modified by doqFastlane at 7:46 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice.
What gear did you run these in? 3rd?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Would having heavy wheels hurt your numbers?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_Nice.
What gear did you run these in? 3rd?

first pull was in 4th
second pull was in 3rd
third pull in 4th again..

About the weight of wheels....not sure, but these rs4 reps are very light. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:25 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Finally got the damn file from Force Fed...
Here's the video for both runs...
RUN 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...69354/
Run 2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...90833/
Here's the Dyno sheet for the best run.

*2006 Jetta WHP #*








*2006 Jetta Wheel Torque*











_Modified by doqFastlane at 4:54 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Car sounds great.
Go vroom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (germanbycar)*

And that's with C2 software, right? Sounds great and numbers look good.


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

i think he has giac


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (CaTiRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaTiRo* »_i think he has giac

had GIAC. He switched to C2 after this dyno.
This would be a good thread to post comparison dynos!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Yup. That was on giac. 
I now have c2. 
I'm gonna hit the dyno again soon to compare. 
But as far as driveability goes.... "no contest"


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Your Jetta is fantastic. Props to you DFL. 
Do you have any fly by videos?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Remedy)*

no, no fly by's... i need someone to film it. I dont wanna prop up my camera and drive by here in NY... by the time i circle around to get it someone will probably have jacked it.








I do have these though...
shot on the iphone.. inside the car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHAcugLoWDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV8hlvKoIEc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS_wKrF_jdw


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Yup. That was on giac. 
I now have c2. 
I'm gonna hit the dyno again soon to compare. 
But as far as driveability goes.... "no contest"


Really? C2's software is that much better? I may have to look into it.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_

Really? C2's software is that much better? I may have to look into it.

*YES*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (doqFastlane)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

for comparison heres my dyno
my performance mods are giac 93 chip, borla exhaust and carbonio cai


















_Modified by jetta2pointfive at 1:20 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

any new dyno sheets with C2's software?
I'm trying to wait patiently for it but I am failing miserably


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*

Sorry guy. My funds are on LOCK DOWN at the moment. 
I'm in the middle of closing in my first house. 
I will get it done soon though.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

is the c2 software worth it ?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
*YES*


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

so u can deferentially tell a difference between GIAC and C2 ? night and day ?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

Night and day, trust me


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Night and day, trust me

I'll be going for C2 87 octane file soon enough. Getting real tired of the rev hang thingy. Especially in the snow, it's going to be the suck.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just curious..
why dont you go with a higher octane as well?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

Will be getting C2 this week! or next! but it will happen X-D


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

Congrats man, report back!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_just curious..
why dont you go with a higher octane as well?

I am considering the same...the c2 87 tune. Why? I just want the drivability upgrades. I'm not looking to make more power. If i want power, I'll buy a GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just got chipped yesterday with C2 software and decided on the 89oct file as I can get it everywhere here and I know being the cheap bastard I am I would hate having to pay that much more (91oct) each time I went to the pump. I've still got a CEL from MAF readings but I thing it needs to be cleaned or replaced. The rev-hang between shifts is gone, the car engine brakes properly now, and that feeling of stalling out at take off is not there either. Powerwise, it's much smoother without the spikes around 2250rpm and 4000rpm and the butt-dyno tells me there is more torque. So far, so great!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_ and that feeling of stalling out at take off is not there either. 

This is my biggest pet peeve other than the rev hangs. I'm most certainly interested in this software now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

wish 09 had a tune available. they'll probably have one for the 2010 models first at this rate!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

09....!!! we need a tune!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

how's the NST Pulley ?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (doqFastlane)*

Great, I used an upgraded belt though. Napa


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

c2 = win


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_Great, I used an upgraded belt though. Napa

does it feel better with the pulley or just... there..


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Jetta 2.5L DYNO DAY............. (ender619)*

Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif happy to see these engines responding well to bolt ons. Was starting to wonder if the gaines i was feeling from the usp dp and apr 93 were in my head haha. And on a side note everyone should get software weather they are looking for power or not the drivability is so much better, also picked up a few mpg always a plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

